# Just another Hello Kitty haul ;-)



## pink876 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi! This is my first Mac haul ever, I'm a big Hello Kitty fan so this just makes sense 
The collection debuted last thursday in Italy, I went to my local Mac store on Saturday morning and some products had already sold out. I was very disappointed that Fashion Mews was one of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




However, here is my beloved Hello Kitty collection!


----------



## nunu (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice haul! Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 9, 2009)

Your haul is so nice! Enjoy your HK awesomeness!!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 9, 2009)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## sierrao (Mar 10, 2009)

nice haul, im so jelious you got the small makeup bag!


----------



## PerfectlyOdd (Mar 11, 2009)

ooh nice haul.  is the second link in your siggy a reference to the Buffy the vampire slayer episode of the same name?


----------



## shirinnnnn (Mar 11, 2009)

enjoy!! great pics quality by the way


----------



## bgajon (Mar 12, 2009)

Enjoy you new goodies! It was a great haul


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 12, 2009)

nice haul, hope you enjoy!


----------



## pink876 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PerfectlyOdd* 

 
_ooh nice haul. is the second link in your siggy a reference to the Buffy the vampire slayer episode of the same name?_

 

Yes, it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love that episode because it brings together two of my favourite things: Buffy The Vampire slayer and musicals !


----------



## Eire3 (Mar 12, 2009)

Another italian girl! *_*

Love your haul! 
I was disappointed because in the MAC counter of my city (Firenze) there wasn't the brush set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I love the few things I bought and the free tote bag <3<3<3<3 !!!

And welcome on specktra! Where are you from?


----------



## choosychick (Mar 13, 2009)

First MAC haul ever?? Does not compute... LOL. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## pink876 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eire3* 

 
_Another italian girl! *_*

Love your haul! 
I was disappointed because in the MAC counter of my city (Firenze) there wasn't the brush set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I love the few things I bought and the free tote bag <3<3<3<3 !!!

And welcome on specktra! Where are you from?_

 
Ciao e grazie! Io sono di Genova e anche qui niente brush set


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eire3* 

 
_Another italian girl! *_*

Love your haul! 
I was disappointed because in the MAC counter of my city (Firenze) there wasn't the brush set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I love the few things I bought and the free tote bag <3<3<3<3 !!!

And welcome on specktra! Where are you from?_

 
Hi, 
did you go to the MAC in COIN, I used to go there when I lived in Firenze
maybe you can get the brush set online


----------



## fintia (Mar 15, 2009)

Enjoy!! I am still enjoying it soo much!!


----------



## Eire3 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweets4* 

 
_Hi, 
did you go to the MAC in COIN, I used to go there when I lived in Firenze
maybe you can get the brush set online_

 
Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's the only MAC counter in Firenze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have to make an order by phone in MAC shops of other cities (no MAC shopping online for italians! That's BAD luck!!)


----------

